# 65# Folding Survival Bow



## Ernst_Fischer (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey Everyone. First post so hope I don't get roasted here and hope this is the right section to post this. I came across a folding survival tactical bow and wondered if anyone has bought or shot with this bow and can give any feedback on it. I can't find any reviews anywhere so am guessing its new to the market. What I like about it is that it comes in a 65# version which is pretty awesome compared to the other limited choices of bow that can fit into a bug out bag. The arrows are also protected which is a great feature.

Anyone know anything?

SAS Tactical Folding Survival Hunting Bow for Backpack Bugout Grab bag ? Survival Archery Systems


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I do not have experience with one but I have hunted with a bow for many years. This bow is very basic. No sights, No let off as with a compound bow so holding on target will be harder. The arrow speed is slow. It should take a deer but much practice will be required to become proficient with it. Range estimation and knowing how to aim will be difficult but will improve with practice.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Can't add anything other than that bow seems awesome. Let us know how it works for you. Also, welcome to the forum from Texas.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Pretty slick.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

have seen something similar awhile ago, I imagine the bits you fold down and tighten up each time are the weak points, and not repairable "in the field" so to speak post SHTF, that's where I prefer a traditional longbow. ok for a spare in your bug out bag I suppose.


----------



## Shopkins (Nov 9, 2012)

Not sure if it was this exact one or similar but my buddy had one and the limb snapped fairly quickly.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting.

Have shot with a bow many years . I wonder how the take down arrows fly? They are easton so I know how the full size ones work.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

65# bow is more then most can handle.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Hunting Hawk is right. a 65 lb. recurve is much harder to draw than a 75 lb compound. Without sights, and struggling to get to full draw, I think this would be a tough weapon to become proficient with.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome
I learned to shoot using a traditional long bow and a recurve both built by a World Class Traditional Archer buddy of mine. Instinctive shooting takes practice and lots of it. I cannot shoot a compound bow accurately to save my life but was pretty accurate with the traditional bows. Son 1 is not worth a crap with traditional bows but is very proficient with his compound. For me the two are hard to mix and excel in both. Just my experience.

If you were to get this bow and have not shot, I'd suggest the 55# rather than the 65#. Looks to be pretty well made but pics may be deceiving. Let us know if you get one and what you think.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Not only do you have to pull that string back to your length of draw, but hold it back till ready to release. At age 62, I can no longer effectively shoot my 65# long bow. Just don't have that upper body strength anymore.

I would say it takes twice the strength to shoot a 55# bow as it does a 45# bow. And twice the strength to shoot a 65# bow versus a 55# bow.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I grew up with archery and as a kid the compound bow was yet to be. It was all as they say today, traditional. If you are a large well muscled person you could probably handle the higher draw weights with no problems. I find that being of normal sizes and stature a fifty to fifty five pound draw weight is the happy medium between draw weight and arrow cast. 

I have several bows and my current favorite is an older PSE Coyote TD in the 50 pound draw weight. I have a sixty pound Damon Howatt which is a sweet bow, I don't shoot it much because after a couple dozen arrows I start to struggle with the draw weight.

I have looked at the folding survival bow and I think it would work in a pinch, if I were to question any aspect of the design it would be longevity. I had to replace a cracked limb on my PSE Coyote after many long sessions and numerous 3D shoots. So even the best bows can and will fail eventually.

Good luck and let us know your impressions of the bow if you decide to get it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You need to consider a few things before using a bow like this.

First, ignore any advice from anyone who's never shot a zero lef-off bow.
In traditional archery, you MUST practice natural aiming. In doing so, you hone your skill to the point where you won't be holding the draw for more than a second at most.
This is quite contrary to compound bow use, where sights are usually available, and holding draw can be maintained for half a minute or more, if necessary.

Second, what is your draw length?
The bow advertised has a 55/65# draw at 28", but can be drawn to 31"
If your draw length is less than 28", you will not reach peak poundage, which will cause slower arrow speed at release.
If your draw is greater than 28", you will experience "stacking" in the poundage, and it will be even harder to draw to full length.
Many traditional archers don't perform full draw for various reasons, but primarily because their strength maxes out at a shorter draw length.
As long as you develop consistency, it really doesn't matter. You just want to ensure that your arrow speed is sufficient to take your chosen game.
There is no "right" way to draw and fire a bow, aside from avoiding injury. (anyone who believes otherwise hasn't done much historical research on the subject)
Countless techniques exist, and differ from person to person, situation to situation, and bow to bow.
To see an extreme example of this, do a search for "speed archery" on YouTube. The techniques vary DRAMATICALLY from what modern-day archers teach and use.

Third, materials.
They flat out avoid describing what the limbs are made of.
This is a red flag in my book.
If they use polycarbonate, they should say so. If they use carbon fiber, they should say so. If they use fiberglass, they should say so.
But they don't...
I won't shoot a bow if I don't know its material. Too risky at these draw weights.
You may not be as paranoid as I am.

(Disclaimer: I build longbows as a hobby and have spent years researching bowyery techniques, as well as shooting styles. I've got a hickory bow on the rack right now that I should really get around to finishing.)

Finally, welcome to the forums!


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2018)

Did you ever get one and try it? If so how is it?


----------

